
Boring company tunnel should be 17 miles long in a year - harmmonica
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/31/elon-musk-boring-company-tunnel-should-be-17-miles-long-in-a-year.html
======
ulfw
How can you legally bore like crazy? There should be a ton of permissions
necessary so you don't bore into exisiting infrastructure.

~~~
lafar6502
They kinda pushed and rushed this, it’s not how large-impact projects should
be done. Possibly wasteful and inconsiderate, and this public-private
partnership smells fishy

------
erentz
17 miles in a year? I don’t know about that. But half of that isn’t outside
the realms of feasibility using standard technology and process especially
with the small diameter of this tunnel (13.5’).

The tunneling part is actually not that costly. When we think of big expensive
subway projects and the like the major cost component is the stations. Still I
hope he shows that vertically integrating the whole project and running
continuously can drive down costs. The Spanish have shown similar results in
the past (before their economy blew up).

------
swalsh
Does anyone know how the legal rights to dig actually work? It seems like he's
moving really fast.... I would have expected the permitting, and rights
process would have taken years.

~~~
brad0
I know that the rights came quite quickly. I know the hole starts near one of
the Tesla buildings, I believe that would help quite a lot.

------
codycraven
I think at the speed of these bores, there'd be a fortune to make boring from
HWY-74 in Lake Elsinore through the Ortega's into San Juan Capistrano.
Especially if one were to buy a large number of currently "cheap" properties
in Lake Elsinore before the project begins.

------
lafar6502
But why? Do they know what will be built there? Is this really in line with
rhe urban planning?

------
diggernet
Is it just me, or are the rails in that tunnel awfully wavy?

